# no roll sinkers



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Is there a place around Pensacola that I can buy no roll sinkers?


----------



## Pfatdaddy (Aug 5, 2010)

Yes. Snakeman on here makes and sells them.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

I sent Snakeman14 a PM, I hope that was the right guy. Just to clarify, I am looking for slip sinkers, like egg sinkers but flat.


----------



## Pfatdaddy (Aug 5, 2010)

Yes that is the one. He make all kinds of leads and jigs.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

This is the cheapest price that you can find them for unless you make them yourself
http://www.sinkerman.com/shop/premium-no-roll-sinkers/


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*No Roll Sinkers*

1. Place the appropriate sized egg sinker on a hard flat surface. 2. Use a BFH to flatten the sinker to the desired thickness and shape. JMHO C2


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

Charlie2 said:


> 1. Place the appropriate sized egg sinker on a hard flat surface. 2. Use a BFH to flatten the sinker to the desired thickness and shape. JMHO C2


good idea. maybe stick a piece of wire in there to keep the hole from collapsing.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*No Roll Sinkers*



jakec said:


> good idea. maybe stick a piece of wire in there to keep the hole from collapsing.


I use an old ice pick(remember them?) to keep the hole open while holding the sinker in place so that I don't flatten my fingers. OUCH!


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

DLo you contacted the right person lol.
I was gonna let everyone know I will have mold for the smaller no roll sinkers hopefully by next week. Right now all I have is the 6 and 8 oz


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*No Roll Sinkers*



snakeman14 said:


> DLo you contacted the right person lol.
> I was gonna let everyone know I will have mold for the smaller no roll sinkers hopefully by next week. Right now all I have is the 6 and 8 oz


Meanwhile; get out the BFH, egg sinker and ice pick. :thumbup: 

Watch those fingers! JMHO C2


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Just picked up an order of 6 & 8 oz no roll sinkers from Snakeman14. Good prices and a great guy to deal with. Looking forward to doing business in the future.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

He said he has got mine ready as well. Looking forward to getting them.


----------

